# Bed that Ralph made for the house that Ralph built



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 27, 2015)

white oak and red oak from downed trees on my property

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2015)

Beautiful job Ralph! Love those through tenons! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 27, 2015)

Are you folks beginning to realize I really like things made of wood?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 27, 2015)

Ralph, nice job for sure.


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2015)

Great job! Ditto on those through tenons... I think joinery is one of the places where true craftsmanship really separates the men from the boys so to speak.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the inspiration! My bucket list includes making a bed. Chuck


----------

